# Do you have a "type"??



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

What do you find attractive in the opposite (or same!) sex?

I mean this, both physically and in terms of personality, etc., and do you ever deviate much from that "type"? This is out of pure nosiness :tongue:

I can generally find anything attractive, really, depending on the person. I also find that I tend to associate guy's appearance with how I know him to be, so even if I don't find him very physically attractive initially, if he is wonderful to know - very often his looks will kinda "grow on me" :blushed:

The only thing I find myself consistently attracted to is the "geeky" type - not overtly alpha male, highly intelligent, and emotionally mature. God, I love geeks. Perfect examples from TV would be Leonard from the Big Bang Theory or Dr Sweets on Bones.

My best friend says I go for pretty boys :crazy: but I think it's more that I have difficulty relating to really aggressive, overly masculine guys. I can't understand them and can find them insensitive to others' feelings, which is a turn-off for me. But I think she's onto something, because I have quite frequently developed a serious crush on men who later transpired to be gay... *snort* Go me...!

So, what gets your soup bubbling?? (apologies for the appalling sexual analogy there)


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Girls that dress for comfort. (and in general girls that give off that "I don't really care what other people think" vibe but not in that annoying conformist rebel sortof way, basically originality in both style and behaviour).


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Gracie said:


> The only thing I find myself consistently attracted to is the "geeky" type - not overtly alpha male, highly intelligent, and emotionally mature. God, I love geeks. Perfect examples from TV would be Leonard from the Big Bang Theory or Dr Sweets on Bones.
> 
> My best friend says I go for pretty boys :crazy: but I think it's more that I have difficulty relating to really aggressive, overly masculine guys. I can't understand them and can find them insensitive to others' feelings, which is a turn-off for me. But I think she's onto something, because I have quite frequently developed a serious crush on men who later transpired to be gay... *snort* Go me...!


I share exactly the same preference! I'm beginning to wonder if this is an INFJ thing.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

*kindness
*intelligence
*if he's interesting
*if I'm physically attracted to him
*tolerant of other people's opinions i.e. non-argumentative/agree to disagree.
*humility
*good conversationalist
*easy-going

Definitely need an NF guy...


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

physically: light skin brunette with junk in the trunk

emotionally: easy going, mellow like me

humor: i like a sharp wit and someone can follow my lead when i make a joke. i sometimes make progressive type jokes that become more and more bizzare and funny. i like it when a girl can contribute.

intelligence: you don't have to be brilliant just bright and aware; well rounded. i like it when i can talk to someone about a broad set of subjects and they have formed opinions on them.


----------



## crchirino (Jan 23, 2010)

Physically: Hairless, twinkish, reserved guys. Artistic style, modern clothing.. etc. 

Emotionally and mentally: introverted, encouraging, philosophical, someone who sees meaning in things or wishes to explore beyond the meaning, loving, responsible, respectful..


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Rouge said:


> I share exactly the same preference! I'm beginning to wonder if this is an INFJ thing.


I wouldn't be terribly surprised. If there's one thing I can't stand, it is someone who is brash and inconsiderate, and I think this has a lot to do with my personality as an INFJ - these qualities are almost like an over-exaggeration of traditionally "male" characteristics of assertiveness and the need to be dominant, I think? So a lot of the guys I go for, even if not gay, have a slightly soft, bordering on effeminate side.

Interestingly enough, I read an article recently which suggested that around the time of ovulation, women tended to go for more rugged, traditionally "masculine" guys, while non-ovulating women - such as those on the pill - tended towards gentler, more effeminate types. I'm not on the pill, so I have to wonder if I started, would I turn lesbian altogether??:crazy:


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm so specific I'll never find him. :sad:

I love a guy with long hair, even if it is just the shaggy look, but I really like guys with hair to their chin or longer! Tattoos are a plus, as long as they aren't tacky and stupid stuff. Prefer darker hair, but if it's long I don't even care what color it is! And if he's a red head... Better find some ice water, because I'll be in dire need of a cold shower... I really like tall guys too, usually at least 6' or taller. Not the huge bodybuilder type, but want some meat on the bones...

They have to have a sense of humor and intelligence... Has to be able to take a joke though and not be so logical about every single thing in life. Must have a good education or at least a desire to obtain a good education. Has to be open minded... Has to understand that I truly struggle with religion and I don't want someone to preach to me, but to talk to me about it instead....so I might understand more.... Or even better, if he is in the same boat as me, so we can figure it out together....

Current red-headed obsession... Athletic, funny, and down right adorable to me!


----------



## Excelsio (Jan 27, 2010)

Gracie said:


> What do you find attractive in the opposite (or same!) sex?
> 
> I mean this, both physically and in terms of personality, etc., and do you ever deviate much from that "type"? This is out of pure nosiness :tongue:
> 
> ...


Well... first I will say that I am 28, and have only been in 2 intimate relationships... one I was engaged to, we were together for 5 years. The other I dated for 6 months, we went on to other relationships however we became best friends, she got married, I got engaged... both of our relationships fell through, and we started dating again for about 3 years... we broke up beginning of december, and are not speaking to each other (her choice)... They were both INFJs...

That said... I consistantly find myself having "crushes" on NFPs (especially INFPs)... it seems just about anyone I find myself going "mmm, she's cute" turns out to be an NFP, although there is one INTP at work that I want to ask out... but keep getting to shy about it... I am such a nerd :wink:

In general... I find "N"s to be stimulating... I often don't have much time of day for "S"s (don't get me wrong, I know how they are important to society and all, I just find I don't have much in common with them and don't readily befriend them)... I do have a couple "S" friends but they are very few and far between... more often the S's I know are friends of friends...

As for physical attraction... Hippy/Gypsy... (which generally goes along with the NF attraction)... as for body type... it changes... people I have found attractive have varied so wildly, I have it hard to determine a type...

if looking at sheer attractiveness...

Summer Glau
Jewel Staite
Zooey Daschenel
Erica Durance
Alyson Hannigan
(notice a common theme here???)


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

crchirino said:


> Physically: *Hairless, twinkish*, reserved guys.


LOL. You're too funny, man.

As for me, I like girls with long, pretty hair. It's a must. Shoulder-length is sometimes acceptable, but I prefer longer. I also like women that are intelligent and tend to be a little picky about it. I like the scientist/doctor/nurse types especially. Haha, and role-play is always the greatest with them =P. Athletic chicks ... can't live without them. They don't have to be Olympians, but I like fast girls so to speak.

Also, as I've said in another thread, I love crazy chicks. The neurotic, psychopathic ones that try to kill you in your sleep and then spend all day "making it up to you." Excellent.

Oddly, as I can pseudo-cook, that kind of thing never really interested me in a woman, although I'm sure someone else will mention how vital it is that they find a woman who can fully "nurture" them. As long as the chick can at least make waffles, I think everything will be okay.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Physically? That topic changes quite a bit, I know I'm not insane when it comes to breasts, but...

- Dark Hair (red, brown, black, or other dyed dark colors. Also short hair is unbelieveably attractive)
- Big Eyes and eye color
- Full Lips (extremely thin lips freak me out. not sure why, they just do)
- I love legs. (The way a woman walks can really grab my attention.)
- Curves
- Tats and piercings are a plus though

Pesonality wise...

- Intellectual
- Contemplative
- Introverted
- Involved
- Socially Aware
- Independent
- Some sembalence of a sense of humor
- Knowledgeable in music, books, and film.



> Also, as I've said in another thread, I love crazy chicks. The neurotic, psychopathic ones that try to kill you in your sleep


Yeah, thats pretty sexy.


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

I like taller guys, smooth body hair, with a just-above-short beard. I don't like them musclebound, but naturally skinny guys aren't for me. they should have a build, or else I feel like King Kong. brown hair, kind smile, firm hold, sensual touch. 
sexually, I want them to be a giver and receiver. not pushy, and slightly dominant. and I wouldn't mind it if they walked around naked either.
easy-going, tolerant, a bit old-fashioned, spontaneous, honest, steadfast, independent, and a good conversationalist. they should have a nice laugh, too.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

My tastes are as inconstant as the wind. So I don't know what I like.
I would totally go for an anime character, actually. Those beat real life people any day. roud:


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Gracie said:


> I wouldn't be terribly surprised. If there's one thing I can't stand, it is someone who is brash and inconsiderate, and I think this has a lot to do with my personality as an INFJ - these qualities are almost like an over-exaggeration of traditionally "male" characteristics of assertiveness and the need to be dominant, I think? So a lot of the guys I go for, even if not gay, have a slightly soft, bordering on effeminate side.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I read an article recently which suggested that around the time of ovulation, women tended to go for more rugged, traditionally "masculine" guys, while non-ovulating women - such as those on the pill - tended towards gentler, more effeminate types. I'm not on the pill, so I have to wonder if I started, would I turn lesbian altogether??:crazy:


I'm with you on this (incidentally, I'm also not on the pill). I'm not attracted to alpha males because I find a lot of them to be assholes. I don't like people who are arrogant, lacking in empathy, highly competitive and unable to admit they are wrong or show any weaknesses. I especially dislike it when guys make fun of others for their own entertainment and argue you to death when you call them out on their bad behaviour. These qualities are in direct opposition to my values as an INFJ.

But I also realise that some INFJs like assholes. One that I know go for them because she can get them to say the nasty things she wants to but is unable to. They're not taking a fall for her because they're already seen as an asshole by everyone. She can thus maintain her spotless image. She can also like herself better because she can cast herself in the role of their "saviour".

It's really strange how this works out. I suppose preferences tend to go in either extreme....


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Really, my type is someone that is the opposite of the deal-breakers I listed in the topic about those. So, I like a girl who is adventurous, not a picky eater, open-minded, and shaves her legs.

Come to think of it, having a big ol' slappable ass is always a plus too.


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> Really, my type is someone that is the opposite of the deal-breakers I listed in the topic about those. So, I like a girl who is adventurous, not a picky eater, open-minded, and shaves her legs.
> 
> Come to think of it, having a big ol' slappable ass is always a plus too.


Agent! Yeah, that slappable ass is just a bonus, eh? :tongue:


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well yeah, have you ever had a skinny-bottomed girl sit on your lap? Feels like freaking knives, and usually makes my leg fall asleep after a few minutes.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

As far as physical features go, I'm not too picky. I agree with an earlier post that says I prefer girls that dress for comfort (unless, of course, it's a formal event where that sort of thing would be really awkward). On top of that, I also prefer cute girls to sexy ones. You know, the girls that just make you want to hug and cuddle them just for being so adorable (of course, a cute personality will do that as well, especially when combined with an ambrosial appearance). I'm not too picky when it comes to appearances, either. After all, I even think a lot of girls have a cute face. 

Now onto the more important part, there's definitely a few personality traits I admire. For example, an alluring "best friend" type personality. Someone who is always there for you, will talk to you about anything, and all that other stereotypical things people look for in a partner. A sense of humor is also pretty much essential for me since I tend to joke around a lot. Basically, a girl who can joke, laugh, and feel free to let out her playful side when she's with me. Affection is also crucial to me.

Fortunately, though, most of the traits I like seem to be pretty common so it seems as though a lot of girls are my "type."


----------



## backwards (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not really sure about what physical attributes I prefer. I tend to find more brunettes attractive but that could be because there's more of 'em.

Personality, I am attracted to the girls who are bitchy, with big attitude problems and in possession of a superiority complex. ADHD like tendencies is often a plus, within certain limits though. If you can get some random role playing going in a conversation I get really excited. Of course I get attracted to other types to but it usually takes longer. I tend to get a big turnoff by those who express a lot of idealism, who want everyone to be equal and such fluffy things and those who just believes something is right or wrong, without any supportive reasoning. 

She's out there somewhere :blushed:


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

-Cute
-Smart
-Kind
-Laid-back
-Interesting
-Funny

I don't think I'm *too* picky am I?
All mine are pretty broad, but I would like a well-rounded person. Not too less and not necessarily too much (but that wouldn't be too bad either XD)
And it's nice to have something in common with her (music, movies, games, etc)


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't say exactly what my type is and I probably have multiple types I fund myself attracted to. But I find myself strongly attracted to people with physical traits like dark colors (eyes and hair usually), round faces, and sometimes eye shape. Of course, what I find attractive is not limited to those features.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Not really. But I know what I _don't_ want, so if I take time to sort that, maybe I do have one.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

All ladies should make a list of qualities they want in a mate. It makes life easier and you don't end up with a jerk or someone who doesn't share your values or interests.
Physically: Black hair (with a little bit of a shag) and skinny or atheletic; the mentality of his age need be 24-28 OH and a prominent chin but that's optional XD
Characteristics:Godly, Strong emotionally, spiritually, and mentally; Gentle with a quiet discipline (low maintenance), caring and understanding, an intellectual would be okay, has experience in the real world.
Stars I drool over: That oldest guy from Wizards or Waverly Place and Johnny Depp.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know exactly what I like but I do know when I find it it makes me all snuggly and bursting with happiness so that I want to go 'squeeeeeeeee!' and I just want to have a cuddlefest and I feel good all over... :blushed:


----------



## MissxRae (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm usually attracted to guys who are geeky (haha), nerdy, independent, strong (emotionally, mentally and physically is an added bonus!), responsible, stable, funny, good at giving advice, have an aesthetic eye or are interested in art somehow, and have good style and taste.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I definitely go for the "geeky" type. In fact, I've gone for the "geeky" type for so long I now acquaint it with "sexy". So when I say "geeky" I mean "drop dead gorgeous".

I am definitely a "geek" tried and true. I just learned how to play "dress up".


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

For guys someone who gives good hugs - even better it's a surprise that they're the type who does give good hugs, blonde, deep, husky voice with a spanish accent. The spanish accent has to be perfect though.

...Either Mac from greenwing - funny, good-hearted, a little charming, sx 9 or ?/sx 9 essentially
Or Pince Nuada from hellboy 2: Honourable - more so than the general human race, passionate, a little twisted. And possibly the fine muscled toreso...:blushed:

Or an i/ISFP (6w7/9w8) who resonates - I've only met one before (In real life) and I've never felt so safe with a stranger in my life. I didn't know MBTI or the enneagram at the time, but by god did he resonate.

For girls a tad androgynous, charismatic, edgy looks, but not malicious or too intense, or shortish - much closer to my height, curvy, bubbly, sweet, kind hearted, big eyes, cute, artistic/eye for the physical, and not a nasty bone in their body.


----------



## silence (Nov 11, 2008)

Pale petite brunette green eyes. green eyes optional


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Because I consider myself an open minded person, I always make the mistake of thinking I don't have a "type." But when I think about my track record...I, without a doubt, do. I've had boys I've flirted or hooked up with and when it comes to them, my preference is little to none. The only guidelines being I think you're handsome and intriguing. However, the only boys I've ever strongly liked have all been very similar in appearance and personality. (and in not working out...)

Appearance: I am strictly into guys with shaggy, brown hair. For eyes, blue or green are nice, but there's wiggle room there. I'm not a stickler for height considering most men and women are taller than me anyways, but I am attracted to tall, slender guys. I don't think being scrawny is too cute, but being thin and toned is. I also am attracted to guys who wear band shirts, nice jeans, and fitted hats. Piercings and tattoos -yes!

More importantly? Personality: Anyone I've ever significantly liked has been someone I feel I can't figure out regardless of how well I know them. I like the type who will drop seemingly random, encrypted facts about themselves. I like the type that I can look up to and learn from. I like someone who can take the lead because I don't like to, but also is okay with stepping down and letting me take control if I wanted to. I don't like when people open up to me right away. In fact, it's one of my biggest turn offs. I also don't like people who are eager in getting to know me and over zealous in expressing it. I'm attracted to people who come across as distant emotionally about personal matters, yet are emotionally direct in their opinions outside themselves. I've always been attracted to men who know more about music than I do. I'm drawn to men who I feel safe around instinctively. Also, anyone who doesn't just do things to do them, I love when men who aren't touchy-feely give you a hug or say compliments and you can tell it was hard for them. 


Overall: I like anyone who keeps me on the edge of my seat with the wonder of them.


----------



## backwards (Mar 17, 2009)

When thinking about it 99% of all the women I've had a relationship/been seriously interested in have a first name that begins with an S. :shocked:

I guess that could imply a type if you consider that maybe it's a certain type of people that name their kids something with an S, and that they raise their kid a certain way, that they have certain values, appearances and so on...


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

People always say that looks dont matter in relationships, blah blah blah...but they do. Many people have "imprints" that were developed at an early age. It is a little thing in your subconcious that says "oh!" when it finds a match for what ever you happened to imprint on. It may not be 100% foolproof (but is there anything ever 100% foolproof?), but if you look back at all the people you had a relationship with/ had a crush on, chances are that they have certain physical traits in common.

For me..it seems like i am attracted to guys with dark hair, light eyes, an athletic build, and an outgoing personality. yes, there were some guys who caught my eye that had fair-hair, but the majority of the guys i liked have had darker hair. There also seems to be a facial shape in comon with all of them too, they all seem to have long faces (as opposed to round or square).


----------



## madsmarr (Mar 1, 2010)

Personally I believe I have no type. Whoever I find appealing at that moment. Or who I am romantically involved with.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Nerdy with lots of Ti.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I also go thru phases. I have a thing for girls with tattoos, gauges and exotic girls overall. If they look different, then I'm ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

i like 'em sensitive and unassuming


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> Really, my type is someone that is the opposite of the deal-breakers I listed in the topic about those. So, I like a girl who is adventurous, not a picky eater, open-minded, and shaves her legs.
> 
> Come to think of it, having a big ol' slappable ass is always a plus too.


lmbo! What's up with men and arse slapping? Is it the jiggle?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I love girls who are beautiful naturally...I don't like girls who are into the popular fashion...perhaps someone slightly bohemian or who wears colorful clothing; someone who looks artsy perhaps...it might change, you never know...No matter what, I need someone who's fun and who i can talk and laugh with easily. I'm a free spirit and really have no structure, I would like someone who's the same way; I want someone who can lay back and have fun and not worry so much; I also look for artistic and creative people who are expressive with their emotions...I want someone who will go outside and dance with me just to feel the wind blow on us...I feel like dancing or jumping when it's windy hehe

And I really don't want someone who will try to make sense of what i do


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

Broad shoulders that taper into a small waist
hairless but exceptions can be made
Naturally attracted to tan skin or really dark even toned skin. Or light skin that's even toned. Or Asian features. Dang...just look good, Dress good, and speak well!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Ideal physical attraction:

Ladies: Tall, thin but not crackwhore thin, not huge ass but an ass, good tatties, mmmm curves, dark hair, dark eyes, bold eyebrows, etc.

Didjya know the male reward system is activated every time they look at a curvaceous, fertile appearing lady? The very same reward zone that makes you feel good when you get a raise  Wears outfits, not clothes.

Fellas: Somewhat short, not chunky, but definitely not required to be muscular. Facial hair (chin straps, please?), or just stubble. Soft eyes. Messy hair. Defined chin line. Strong brow. Dresses in clothes, not outfits. Oh yea, I like nice peeners.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I like girls that are hot


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Thracius said:


> I like girls that are hot


Wow, you really are plumbing the depths of the human soul with that gem.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

actually that's a pretty profound thing to say

because everyone thinks a different kind of person is hot, you can't really say that certain features are universally attractive, no matter how hard you try

everyone has a kind of streak or trend in their sex life, like how some guys like predominantly short voluptuous girls, or how some girls like scruffy guys, or bald guys

this thread has little value beyond expression of one's preferences, since such preferences are influenced by a great deal of things, like culture, experience, socialization, not to mention how your brain is "wired" 

it could be that a certain kind of person was good to you and now you know to look for that trait, or maybe you've had someone in your life who was very dominant and you like that now

nobody can say for certain why

also, you asked for it 

and to answer the OP, I like girls who don't whine about what others say and do :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Woops I thought I was filing out a Match.com profile. My bad.....


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

My "type" is so specific, it's not even funny. Wish me luck.

In a guy:

- Really, really tall (6' and above)
- Extremely nerdy (glasses can be good!)
- Short hair (color and straight vs. curly doesn't really matter)
- Clean-shaven (although some scruff can be cute)
- I tell myself I don't care, but I always go for blue- or green-eyed guys...
- Very deep voice
- Quiet and introverted
- Mature and strong
- Self-confident...mostly
- Well-spoken
- _Highly_ intelligent (I want an equal!)
- Moral and whatnot
- Ambitious
- Focused
- Not overly concerned with relationships or sex (hmmm...)
- Independent
- Dry sense of humor
- Respects non-traditional women and doesn't care for normal gender roles...
- Serious about what relationships he DOES begin, which ought to be very few (told ya, I'm picky)
- Conservative-ish (Libertarian is a big plus)
- Tolerant
- More of a listener than a talker, but can talk about ideas and such when he wants to
- Calm and unflappable
- Can and will debate anything and everything without getting mad or taking it seriously
- Forever learning
- Deep, introspective, philosophical
- Stable

In other words, I freakin' love INTJs...:blushed:


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

when people post lists of things they look for in a significant other (myself included, cuz i've done it plenty of times), i can't help but laugh a bit.
i'll bet when you do find your special someone, they prolly won't have 70%+ of those traits but you'll love them the same, anyway


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Regan said:


> when people post lists of things they look for in a significant other (myself included, cuz i've done it plenty of times), i can't help but laugh a bit.
> i'll bet when you do find your special someone, they prolly won't have 70%+ of those traits but you'll love them the same, anyway


LoL... I'm gonna go back to my previous post.... Because you are pretty much right.



> I love a guy with long hair, even if it is just the shaggy look, but I really like guys with hair to their chin or longer! Tattoos are a plus, as long as they aren't tacky and stupid stuff. Prefer darker hair, but if it's long I don't even care what color it is! And if he's a *red head*... Better find some ice water, because I'll be in dire need of a cold shower... I really like tall guys too, usually at least 6' or taller. Not the huge bodybuilder type, but want *some meat on the bones*...
> 
> They have to have a *sense of humor and intelligence*... Has to be able to take a joke though and not be so logical about every single thing in life. Must have a good education or at least a desire to obtain a good education. *Has to be open minded*... Has to understand that I truly struggle with religion and I don't want someone to preach to me, but to talk to me about it instead....so I might understand more.... Or even better, if he is in the same boat as me, so we can figure it out together....


LoL, the bold is what I found. And I'm perfectly happy with it. :laughing:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Regan said:


> when people post lists of things they look for in a significant other (myself included, cuz i've done it plenty of times), i can't help but laugh a bit.
> i'll bet when you do find your special someone, they prolly won't have 70%+ of those traits but you'll love them the same, anyway


 
It's sad, but true! I'll be the first to admit it...


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I would like my S/O to believe in:
> 
> Therapy
> Education
> ...


[chin stroking]
Hm, yes. I think we can work something out.
[/chin stroking]
Have your people call my people to get in touch with me. Ask for _The Most Interesting Man in the World_.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Thracius said:


> I like girls that are hot


there's a guy who knows what he wants! hehe


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Spades said:


> [chin stroking]
> Hm, yes. I think we can work something out.
> [/chin stroking]
> Have your people call my people to get in touch with me. Ask for _The Most Interesting Man in the World_.


But that would send her to my extention...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Regan said:


> when people post lists of things they look for in a significant other (myself included, cuz i've done it plenty of times), i can't help but laugh a bit.
> i'll bet when you do find your special someone, they prolly won't have 70%+ of those traits but you'll love them the same, anyway


Yeah, but I'm doing it for the sake of this thread and because I do have an image of what I want, but I know in reality I'm not gonna get taht and I'm probably still gonna be just as happy


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

truevitality said:


> lmbo! What's up with men and arse slapping? Is it the jiggle?


 .... I really dunno..... the butt kinda just tells you to do it ...... i look at it .... and it's like I'M SLAPPABLEEE! .....and I'm like..... OK? .... weird...... butt- "SLAP ME!!!!"..... and then I just do it to shut it up


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know about a whole list of traits, but a woman with a slight evil side is inherently attractive for some reason.



> .... I really dunno..... the butt kinda just tells you to do it ...... i look at it .... and it's like I'M SLAPPABLEEE! .....and I'm like..... OK? .... weird...... butt- "SLAP ME!!!!"..... and then I just do it to shut it up


 Sometimes that doesn't work, so you have to bite it.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

android654 said:


> But that would send her to my extention...


My secretary is _so fired_. Hm, where did she put my number. Ah, yes, here it is. I can be reached at Na Fa Fo, Fo Fo Na Fa.

Back on topic: I like feisty women/girls. Probably the number one quality I look for above and beyond the typical ratio of intelligence/humor/character.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't tend have a type, I try to leave the doors open to new experiences...but I will tell of the type which finds me....they are usually fairly clingy, fairly argumentative and fairly passionate about all of the above....that being said I am fairly over it. :wink:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

my type changes depending on the girl I am in a relationship with..... my "type" is an idealization. When I idealize my partner.... she becomes my type.


----------



## Entelechy (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been trying to find Audrey Hepburn but all I find is Pia Zadora.

Take that however you want.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Physical traits: Smile and eyes. A great smile causes my dark little heart to skip a beat. 

Other stuff: I go wild for a woman who can best me in a sarcasm battle. The second that happens, I take immediate notice, and an immediate interest. Women who let me do the chasing, and keep things interesting and challenging, during the pursuit. Women with an aberrant sense of humor, similar or complimentary to my own. Women who are willing to be cunning, manipulative, and deceitful, through cleverness, and who are damn good at it. Women who are wild and carefree spirits. Women who are damn good at using pure logic.


----------



## Elumine (Mar 4, 2010)

I tend towards guys with messy dark hair (naturally messy, not styled to be messy on purpose,) non-intense eyes, and a gentle or childlike face. I do not find most actors appealing. 

I suppose despite my spoken desire to be in an equal footing relationship, I feel threatened by very self-confident or mainstream appearance males. I don't wish to be completely domineering in a relationship but I suppose I want the security of knowing I can be such if I want.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Big bad wolf said:


> Other stuff: I go wild for a woman who can best me in a sarcasm battle. The second that happens, I take immediate notice, and an immediate interest. Women who let me do the chasing, and keep things interesting and challenging, during the pursuit. Women with an aberrant sense of humor, similar or complimentary to my own. Women who are willing to be cunning, manipulative, and deceitful, through cleverness, and who are damn good at it. Women who are wild and carefree spirits. Women who are damn good at using pure logic.


that is INTJ apart from the deceitful stuff isn't it?
a) they are too busy missing flirting cues and self protecting to chase, plus they always have a project
b)they spend time in their own dark little world making a thesaurus in their head of subtle to not too subtle put downs
c)they are so isolated being the rarest type, humour tends to lean towards the darkness as a means to survival 
d) logic....well with the decided lack of emotion and the drivel which comes with it the only thing left is logic, right?

I'm sure that INTJs can be deceitful but their memories are too full with all that devising of stratagems to remember too many lies, but they will catch you out if you ever falter with yours and mess you up BIG TIME


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Physically, I prefer dark hair and (less importantly) light eyes. Height is not important, but prefer people who are within 5 or 6 inches of my own height (so between 5 foot 3 and 6 foot 2). I don't tend to find piercings very attractive at all, which is shallow I know. "Race"/nationality not important.

Personality, I prefer independant, nerdish people with a modern mindset. I would probably choose an NT over a SF, and an I over an E (although that last one is not so important). I prefer people who don't care about gender roles and I prefer people who want to be my equal.

Politically, I prefer more progressive people. Religiously, I prefer secular/atheist/agnostic or tolerant religious people (ie, no fundamentalists).


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Not really, no. That's not to say I don't have my _preferences_, because I do - most people do; however, I don't really have a specific type I'm constantly drawn to. 

I have liked/been attracted to... short, tall, slender, chunky, muscular, black, white, Hispanic, Asian, blonde hair, red hair, brown hair, long hair, short hair, brown eyes, blue eyes, male, female, nerds, preppy, emo... *Shrug* 

I won't lie - physical appearance is one of the first (if not THE first) things I notice about a person when I meet them. Some of them get uglier once I get to know them better, while others get much more beautiful once I get to know them. Personality is the key there. I will say, however, that I think I need somebody who is open-minded and a bit outgoing.


----------



## Tawa (Feb 24, 2010)

Mostly average looking, preferably, bearded blushed and a strong, defined jaw.
Average-Larger build
any variation of NF (probably an ENFP, or maybe ENTJ)
Intelligence mixed with positivity is a trait that usually makes up for any physical flaws. 
Am I shallow?! Lol!


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

Mentally/Emotionally: Intelligent (big one), humorous, musician-type kind of guy.

Physically: Apparently, I'm into scrawny guys. This was recently brought to my attention and I was completely unaware of it, but it's proven to be true. As for skin/hair all that good stuff, I have one thing, for some reason i cannot bring myself to find red heads physically attractive.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I do find myself preferring darker hair, though that doesn't mean that I can't find a blonde attractive, I just find most blondes tend to overdo the "have to look pretty" thing. As for personality, I do have a bit stricter policy, though basically if they get into my friend circle they make all of the qualifications in that department.

Also, I really don't want to sound racist or anything (as in, I feel bad for this), but for whatever reason I just don't seem to find black girls to be attractive. I really do feel bad for this since it just feels shallow and bad of me, but I figure I should be honest here. :sad:

Man does that last one make me feel bad...


----------



## marie (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm searching for the perfect one, but have no idea what perfect means to me, and plus i'm not really searching so yeah:frustrating:


----------



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

Redeeming qualities in other areas are needed if: 
uses make-up to excess, hair gel that makes the hair all sticky, icky-smelling (which I find to be the case of most) perfume/cologne, fake-tan, smoker, selfishness, over-sized egos, very concerned about public opinion, overly religious, republican political views
Yes please:
Long hair on guys, short on girls.. although long on girls is good too, (and it's not like I'd disregard a guy just b/c of short hair or being bald) it's just that the short-haired ones usually have more of a kind of tomboy feel, and I find tomboys sexy as hell.

Compassionate and open-minded, if long-term I have a hard time with meat-eaters, ISTP-ness is always a big turn on, and otherwise probably NF/NT (not sure about the other SPs) over SJ although that is of course relative.

Can't really think of anything else right now


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't have a 'type' I just tend to end up getting with short, blue eyed, black haired, curvy girls who seem SOOOOO innocent at first but become a complete freak in bed. I love it :tongue: They were all laid back though and just went with the flow. 
I've been with a tall girl but it ended up being a noodlefest of limbs everywhere. It was hilarious.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> *kindness
> *intelligence
> *if he's interesting
> *if I'm physically attracted to him
> ...


Me too!! :happy:

Nothing beats an open sincere face, with kind eyes and smile, a genuineness about them. I also tend to love heavy-lidded eyes that slightly droop haha, maybe because it gives them a soulful look.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have that "that type". But I do love humour and intelligence about a man


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Physically : fair, tall (over 6 foot) , and built like a truck. I don't mind a bit of chub, but no beer guts.

Personality: I love the quiet but happy types who have strong moral character and wants to help others. I'd actually love to be with another NF, or possibly a NT. Optimist, intelligent, Christian, gentle yet strong....


----------



## keepsake (Mar 28, 2010)

Rouge said:


> I share exactly the same preference! I'm beginning to wonder if this is an INFJ thing.


not really... i love rugged, masculine men with toned bodies. the adventurous ones...and not so much the party ones. the one who hides his "goods" and is reserved. ;P but on occasions i've had eyes for the geeky ones...something about them that's endearing


----------



## Applehead (Mar 15, 2010)

I ALWAYS have crushed on my teachers and bosses. I like a man who can teach me something, someone who is not only wise but also a positive energy source and influence. Basically, I want someone who inspires me.

As far as physicality goes, I like guys with wide shoulders and wide smiles. 
And a wide...uh...

:wink:
vocabulary?? lmao.


----------

